# June Jewels - Clomid 2ww



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Heaps and heaps of special babydust wishes to the Clomid 2ww'ers...










Sweets 3rd June 

Johanna 3rd June 

Lou 1 4th June 

Sue (Neona) 9th June 

Becky 9th June

Nat 14th June 

Muji 16th June 

Helen 66 18th June 

Ju 18th June 

Martine 19th June 

Helen 66 

Kelly 

Shelley 

Sian 

Sarah(Sair) 23-25 June 

Lora 24th June 

Laine 27th June 

Suzie 29th June

Ang 30th June 

Sioux (Sue) 3rd July


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Can I have everyone's test dates please?

Laine x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

IUI may 26th, tetsing June 9th - if I can bear to wait that long!


----------



## lou1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Can you add me to June's list - 4th June. Not long to wait but trying not to get my hopes up.

Lou x

Heaps of  to everyone.


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi LAINE ! 
Just wondering if I can join your list? Only thing is I don't know when test date is?? Have an irregualr cycle. Last month I went 29 days the previous months were 28 and 30 days. Do you think I should start testing on day 28? If so this would be June 3rd. Oh don't know if you read but I did a test yesterday like a fool! Negative.
I feel stupid! Hope it was wrong!!!
When is your test date? I am all mixed up with everyone's cycles!! Hope you are feeling better than of late.
Thanks Laine, lOVE Johanna xxxx


----------



## suzysweet (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,
I am on my first month of 100mg of clomid days 2-6,it seems i ovulated on cd15 (according to temps)am now 6dpo,going for blood test tomorrow,my post ov temps are higher than usual,i wondered if anyone else who takes temperature could tell me if clomid effects your temps,don't have any symptoms apart from sore bbs but that is normal for me in 2ww anyway.Hope everyone is well and looking forward to sharing my increasing obsession, with others who know! 
Becky x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sweets - of course we want you on the board with the positive sign!!!

Becky - Can't help with the ? as I don't do temps. BTW when do you test?

Laine x


----------



## suzysweet (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi all,
Just to say i will test on the 9th June,if has'nt turned up,i am 7dpo today and already feeling not at all hopeful,i know its too early for any signs,my temperature seems very good but don't know if clomid has affected it,just feeling a bit down today,got weight watchers tonite and i have not been good this week!
Becky x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Gals, 
How are you all doing? I am okay today. Day 28 and no AF yet but preparing myself for it to show up! I have done two hpt's already as I have been so preoccupied with not knowing! Did one on day 23 and other on day 26. Both neg. SWEETS How are you keeping? Are you feeling better? I did not realise that we were the same day in our cycle and then both did a hpt on same day! (Day 23) It was lovely to hear your good news. hope you are well and happy... 
Becky thanks for your im today. Have sent you a reply. Your temp sound great. Have not heard that CD raises it, not really sure. Hopefully not! I don't know whether or not to do the temp thing this month. I find it a drag and sometimes I forget to so it until I am out of bed!! I might go down the oVul test kits road.( must rememner to but half the shelve as have irregualr cycles! )
I am going to get my day 21 blood results today so hope I get goos news! Will drop you all a line later, love JOHANNA XXXX


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

HI SWEETS, Glad that you are okay. Pretty normal to have the preg nerves as your baby is so wanted and special so it's only natural you are thinking like you do. Have read last few posts and will say STOP driving yourself mad with the tests!!! It is def positive!!! 
I went for cd 21 reults yesterday and they were pretty low. 27.6. Increased CD to 100 mgs and told me to take it day 1-5 of cycle. I am tempted to take it on day 2-6 as all else here tend to take it then. What do you think? ( LAST 2 CYCLES TOOK IT ON DAY 5-9) Day 29 today no af yet but on its way!! Bye for now Johanna xxxx Take care


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

hello

JOHANNA.....SORRY you think you blood results are dissapointing , but they aren't to bad, and you never know .....don't give up till AF arrives, as for the HPT'S been neg, it could be to early.......i was very shocked when sweets had a + result so soon....think there may be more than one bubba in there sweets.
SWEETS when is your scan? enjoy your pregnancy and let DP spoil you, you deserve some TLC.

LOU GOOD LUCK FOR WHEN YOU TEST 

ANG XX


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

BECKY ,
GOOD LUCK TO YOU  How did things go at WW.....DID YOU LOSE ANY?

ANG XX


----------



## suzysweet (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,
I am 8dpo today and have been for blood test today to see if i did ovulate,won't get results for 7-10 days,and then i'll only get the numbers over the phone,i dont have my next appointment with consultant till end of July.Can anyone tell me what progesterone numbers would be to say you had ovulated,i was going to do a search to find out but wondered if anyone knows?

Ang-Yes,i did lose weight this week,2lbs,amazing as i have been so hungry this week and giving into temptation,but i am back on track now as i only have 1 more lb to lose to of lost 10% of my body weight,then i can plan my goal weight,also when i saw consultant last they recommended losing 10% would improve my chances of conceiving Thanks for asking ,hope you are well.

Johanna-Got your IM,thanks, will reply later,remember its not over till 'she' arrives,but you sound positive for the future, if you have to take the 100mg.Can't help you with the days to take it on,i have done lots of searching on the net and can't find any reasons for the different days women are told to take clomid, the only difference i can think of  is as you are supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after your last tablet if you take it days 5-9 then you probably would ovulate between days 14-19 rather than days 11-16 if taking tablet days 2-6,hope i have'nt made that too confusing.Are they saying you did'nt ovulate with your results or are unsure?Spk soon 

Hello to anyone i've missed will be popping back later,love Becky x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Johanna - Keeping everything crossed for you.

Lou 1 - Any news?

Anyone else got a test date for me to add to the list?

Laine x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies!
Johanna here just popping on to say hi. Thanks all for your kind thoughts and words of encouragment. ANG do you know what progesterone levels should be? You said mine werent too bad so I was just wondering.... I am day 30 now and no af yet. IT IS SO ANNOYING HAVING TO WAIT. if it is going to come I wish it would happen fast to get on with it!!
Becky how are you since? Hope you get good results next week. Laine how are you? Got to go now as have an almighty hangover!!! Bye for now Johanna xxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hellloooooo girls,

Well I am back in the 2ww myself again, been feeling rather yukky but picking up a bit now thank goodness.

Laine my test date is 18th June I am 3dpo now.

Becky: How long you been doing ww, I lost 2lb this week too but still have 5lb to lose till 10% goal weight. Not expecting to much this week as I have not been tracking properly. Been under to much stress again I always tend to go off when I am under stress. Good luck anyway to you. Hope I can follow you, fingers crossed!

I hope everyone else gets there  this month fingers crossed and loads of     to us all.

Catch you all later, good luck this month everyone!

Love Helen66
xxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls 

I too am on 2ww now my test day is 19th june and i am not looking forward to it. its my first wedding anniversary on the 28th and it would be the best anniversary present ever . i am on my second month of clomid which is working to a certain extent i have ov twice with it and had a really really bad af last month 


Good luck to every one here 

Martina


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

Didn't get as far as test day this month, what a bummer. Got a wake up call from Aunt Flo this morning on CD25. Talk about a short cycle. Anyway, i'll be heading over to the "in between" board as we are taking a couple of months break. Good luck to everyone waiting to test. Hugs to those who also have negatives this months and congrast to all those expecting! Will be watching you all!


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Sue,

Sorry to hear your news. Hope you're not on the inbetweenies too long so you can get your BFP.

Love and 

Emma x  x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Just came across this part of the board. What happens here girls?
Most of you will know me from the clomid board.
Shelleyxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Just sending some  our way for June!

Lou 1 - Hope you are o.k?

Martine - Lots of luck to you.

Shelley - We also post on the Clomid 2ww thread once we have ov'd. Everyone gives their test date and we support each other. We jump between threads.

Laine x


----------



## lou1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi guys,

Well the nasty  turned up on time on 4th so anoher -ve for me  Have been feeling pretty low and couldn't bring myself to post even though I know how supportive you all are. I am OK now though - thanks Laine for checking on me.

I guess I'll move to the inbetweenies now as finished clomid and await IVF. Have an open evening at JR tonight and hopefully will be given a date for pre-treatment consultation.

Good luck and loads of  to everyone out there testing this month.

Lou
x


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello everyone, my next test date will be 16th June. Consultant visit on Thursday to explore way forward. Love and hope to all
luv
muji


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
How do you all know when your test date is?
My day 14 was on sunday and I did opk and was postive. But then the doc said opk are not good for me as I have mild pcos. My temp has not changed and non of that slimey slippery stuff is there...so not sure if I have ovulated or not.
Help!!??

Laine..
thank you for always sending me a personal....i hope I get into the habit too....


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Lou 1 - Sorry to hear af arrived hunny. Hope you get your appt sorted tonight for the IVF. Will follow your progress and lots of luck.

Muji - Nice to hear from you. Have added your test date to the list.

Shelley - If your opk was +ve, then your test date is 14 days later. The Clomid tends to dry up our cm.

Becky - Lots of luck for your test tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Laine,
The doc said I had pco...so opk will show a LH surge when there might not be one! I guess I should just try the test on day 28. My usual cycle is 30-35.....gosh....so scarey the thought of doing the test.

How are you anyway?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi everyone

sorry i havent posted for a while but things have been a bit manic! and thats an understatement!
Please put my test date down as 29th june , thanks
Sending loads of babydust to all

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## lou1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks Laine. Just thought I'd let you know got our pre-treatment appointment for 19th July so things seem to be going quite quickly. Hopefully will be able to start 1st IVF cycle end of Aug. Was a bit strange to see so many other couples obviously going through the same thing at the open evening, brings it home even more that we are not alone.

Once again good luck to everyone - hope to see some more +ve results.

Lou
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Shelley - If your normal cycle is 30-35 days, I would test later than cd28. 

Lou 1 - Oh good news on the IVF. Are you still taking Clomid for now?

Suzie - Nice to know you are o.k. 

I am now on the 2ww too....going to stay positive and pray!

Laine x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Please can you add me my test date is 18th June

Wishing everyone good luck and best wishes for a positive

lots of lv Ju  x x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All

Just wanted to send         
To you all.

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck for this month! Sending lots of babydust

    

Love
Helenxxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

I thought I had posted this morning on this board but obvioulsly not. Anyway, firstly my news, CD21 Bloods came back positive, progesterone levels were up again from last month 84 this month so they are rising every month so I am happy cause it means the 150mgs Clomid is working for me, just hope it won't be much longer to my .

Anyway girls now for personnals:

Martine: Good luck hope you get your , it would be lovely for you to get that for your 1st wedding anniversary.

Neona: Sorry  turned up hun ^group^ for you. Hope it is your turn next time round hun!

Lou: I am so sorry  turned up, good luck next month and good luck for your pre- treatment appointment will be thinking of you!

Muji: How did your consultant visit go on Thursday.

Sue and Helen: Thanks for all the   .

Laine: I haven't heard from you and how you are now, hope your feeling alot better. Catch you soon.

To all I have forgotten and those I have mentioned: 
 ^cuddleup^ 

 
.

Love Helen66


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm now in the 2ww but I'm not sure when my test date is. Not sure when I ov'd either day 10 or 13 I think. I take my temp cos opks don't seem to work for me and on those days my temp went up. It has stayed up so I hope that is a good sign. As it is my first lot of Clomid I don't know how long my cycle will be, I'm now on day 18 so I guess I'll test in about a week or so.

Does anyone have any tips on staying positive during the 2ww? I am fine for the first half of the month then feel really down for the second. I always think that I would know if I was pg because I would feel different somehow, but because I always feel exactly the same I am really negative. Perhaps it's just my way of preparing myself for when  turns up so I won't be so sad.

Sorry to sound so depressing! Loads of luck to everyone this month and tons of 

Sarah


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello all. Sorry that I have not been on in a while. Got AF on day 33. Am now on day 5 of Cloimd 100mgs. Wishing you all loads of luck in the 2ww. Love Johannaxxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

2ww Over for me i guess AF ^witchypoo^ has just arrived on day 25 i was told to test on day 30................

oh well!! 

wishing Helen and everyone else lots of luck!!   

Lv Ju x x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Sweets,

I had a dream about you last night, I dreamt that we were out together, and I was saying to you "can you beleive it's real yet" you were still saying no even though a little bump was growing, DH was there too and he was soooo over the moon. Srange but hopfully a good omen.

Love

Emma x  x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck....


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sair I totally know what you are feeling at the mo !!! I have also been on first lot of clomid 50mg and am currently on cd 19. i think i ovualted on cd 14/15 as did opk and positive on both days but made sure did plenty of bms anyway. I am desperado to test but know that is a ridiculous thing to do yet.

I am going for a day 21 blood test on weds! 

BFP's will come to us in due course i am sure, juts hope its sooner rather than later for all our sanities sake.

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hiya again...
got day 21 blood test results back and it was 55.9. 
Does anyone know what the average is?
good luck everyone...
S
xx


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hiya...

Shelley , just saw this amongst some info on the net and cannot remeber the address but here it is anyway

Mid-luteal cycle progesterone - serum progesterone is tested one week before a period is expected (on day 21 of a 28 day menstrual cycle). Ovulation is indicated by a progesterone level greater than 20 nmol/l. This is the most commonly used method.

So hopefully yours being 50 odd should be a great sign !!!

Love
Lou


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sending loads of  to all

take care 
suzie aka olive


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm on day 20 and looking for any sign that I might be pg!! My boobs have been quite sore and I've felt more tired than usual and I've been troughing like a !!! Anyway, was starting to think weh hey, maybe signs here, until I read someone's post mentioning similar symptoms which are signs of an imminent ^witchypoo^
Just hoping that if it does arrive it'll be at the weekend.

Loads of luck to everyone waiting, lets hope our dreams come true...

Sarah


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Gosh! I hate the 2ww! I think ^witchypoo^ is on her way soon as I am having terrible stomach cramps this morning. And I feel so sick it is unbelievable. The last few days I have felt soooooooo depressed  too so it has to be pmt surely. Well I suppose I will just have to wait and see. Another course of 150mgs clomid looming I fear. Am on CD27 now and 13 dpo so another 3 days to go to test date but I just know I won't have to do the test. After 3 1/2 yrs you'd have thought by now I would be pg but I am starting to feel like I am just not going to get there at all and why am I bothering even trying. See what I mean totally .

Well good luck to those who are testing soon I hope you all get your .
Sending  to you all.

TTFN.
Love Helen66


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

This is torture.....ooohhh nnoooo iiiii cccaannnnntttt cccooooppppee annnyyymoorreee.

This has to be the most mental torturing time for every woman!!!! no wonder we are the superior sex!! 

Hurry up the next few days i wanna test. I am turning into a ^furious^  
Any one offer words of wisdom that might help me through the torture zone..............??

Yours in desperation
Loopy Looby Loo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Loopy Looby Loo...

I know what you mean...the wait is horrid. I am also turning into a $$$$$$. I feel like snapping at everone. Also found out that someone we know is also pregnant after ONE night of passion. EKKKKKK.......


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sending babydust to everyone...


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello everyone
AF arrived yesterady ahving cruelly delayed by 4 days just to get my hopes up (although somehow I didnt test and waste another 8 quid like I notmally do). Ho Hum- here we go again. Wishing you all better months than me.
love muji


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Good luck Muji next month.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Muji

Sorry to hear af turned up. She did the same to me last month arriving 5 days late and getting my hopes up. Nasty girl eh?

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Helen, Ju

Any news?

Martine,

Good luck for tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Muji
just wanted to say soz that hte turnes up. Know how you feel as last month I too went late and was full sure!
Anyway chin up and alll the best this cycle! Love Johanna


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine , I posted on clomid girsl thread and here i think?? Sunday my AF turned up on Sunday and ive just finished taking my last lot of clomid tablets for this month

Lv Ju xx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

^witchypoo^  How dare she turn up Muji. I am rooting for you this cycle hun. Hope you have better luck this time keeping fingers crossed sending you loads of ^cuddleup^ and .

Laine: Still no sign of af. Supposed to be test date today. I am having cramps and have had them on and off all day so reckon she is on her way will keep you all posted.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


   to you all.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

Wishing everyone all the best, longer post on clomid board.

Piriam


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

MUJU , JU , SO SORRY THE  turned up 

HELEN 66 GOOD LUCK 

GOOD LUCK AND  to everyone in the dreaded 2WW.
HOPE all your dreams come true very soon.

ANG XX


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Laine & Friends

Well done hpt test yesterday and got Bfn  wasnt really upset but dropped a few tears with dh that night
af still hasnt turned up and i dont even have any signs to tell me it is on its way  had a lot of sharp pain in my right ov tonight which i usually have when ovulating..
anyway i will just plod on and hope for the best next month.. 

Good luck to all who is testing this month 

Lots of hugs and kisses

Martine xxxxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Im sorry for everybody whos had negative results this month me included....

Helen 66 has asked me to post this morning shes not tested however her temp has dropped this morning ans she is sure AF is on its way.......she is having probs getting on 

Have a nice day and good luck to those testing

Lot sof lv Ju x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just posted on Clomid board. Af arrived this morning. 

Can't stop. Good luck everyone who is testing.

bye for now 
Love Helen
xxxxx


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Mind if i join you??

cd 15 for me will be testing on 3 July. i'm just trying to think possitive thoughts.  

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just popping in to wish all the clomid testers this week BFPs!!

Laine - really hope this is the cycle you get your dream 

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Sweet's,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad new's just to let you know that you and DP/DH are in my thoughts.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sweets

Im so sorry to hear about your loss...
thinking of you hun xxx
Martine xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sorry af has arrived for some of you. ^cuddleup^ Really would be good to see another +ve on here.

I have decided not to test tomorrow and will be testing on cd35 (27th) instead.

Sue - Have added you to the list.

Ang - Do you have a test date yet?

Good luck to everyone else left to test.

Laine x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for putting me on the list Laine, how come your waiting to test? do you have any good signs?? 

Good luck to all of you resting in the next couple of days.   

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sue

I am waiting to test because the Clomid has been causing havoc with the length of my cycle.

Gone from a regular 28 days before Clomid to 30 days then 35 days last month. So holding out.

Lots of luck to you this month hunny.

Laine x


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello everbody,

Sorry to hear that AF has reared its ugly head for so many of you. Thinking of you all. 

Sweets- I was so sad to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your dp. Take care of yourself!

I think we could all do with cheering up at the moment!! At least it is summer time and hopefully we will get lots of sun and have loads of fun!!  

I am on cd21 and have been to the drs this am for blood test. Has anyone experienced bad ovulation pain before? I have been suffering with pain in ovaries for one week. From cd15 onwards. Now the pain is quite bad on right side and especially when i moving around. I contacted my fertility dr and they want me to have a scan just to check that everything is alright. The problem is the only time they could see me was tonight at 7pm and I am suppose to be working from 1.30-9.30pm shift as I am a nurse. I don't know what to do.... Arrrggghhh!  I know that I need to sort this out as it has gone on for too long and from what I have found out ovulation pain should only last for 48 hrs max. I have never had ovulation pain before.
Any advice from you girls would be very appreciated!!

Take care all and babydust to everyone,
 
Lara


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA,

LAINE I'M CD24 TODAY, so could you please put my test date down for the 30th of june(cd31) AF should arrive before then.
thanx.

LARA......i'd never suffered from any ovulation pain, but i do think you should go get checked out, just to be on the safe side (cysts ect )......could you not get an hour off work?
let us know what your CD 21 results are.
good luck .
ANG XX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All

Laine - clomid did the same with my cycles, now i'm back to normal 28 days.

Lara - i'd deffinitely get the pain checked out A.S.A.P. because i had really bad pains in January and ended up in hospital due to overstimulated ovaries, i had a good few cysts on both ovaries and still suffer with one. So get it checked.

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Dear Sue and Ang,
Thanks for your replies. Went to dr, he wasn't concerned and in the end, did not do a scan. But reassured me loads. I have to wait for my 21 day prog results and go from there. He seemed to think it was more a positive thing to have ovulation pain.
Work let me go early, which was really nice of them!!
Take care and thanks again,
Lara x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Lara

So glad everything is ok, and that your Dr was able to reasure you.

Everyone else i'm sending lots of         

To you all
Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sue - Glad to hear that you are back to normal 28 day cycles - how long after you stopped the Clomid did that happen?

CD33 for me and I can feel af coming...my head hurts, my legs ache, I feel sick and well you all know the symptoms.

Just don't think this Clomid is going to work for us. Next cycle is the last one.

Laine x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Laine

My cycles went back to normal the second month after coming off clomid, don't give up hope yet huni i know clomid didn't work for us but it might work for you, possitive thinking is what 's needed.         

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

LAINE. Just want to wish you luck for tomorrow! 
I am day 19 today and have been doing OPK's for past 8 days to no avail. Hence do not know if I am in my 2 ww?? Can anyone enlighten me.....What date should I use as a test date if AF does not show? Is there ant point if no LH surge is detected? 

GGOD LUCK to all the other girls waiting to test and sorry to anyone who got horrible news. Bye for now Johanna


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Well tomorrow is cd35 for me and I am starting to feel quite low and very negative - sorry girls!

I haven't even got any pee sticks to test with and don't think I am going to bother....just wait and see what happens.

Laine x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LAINE!!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine - just to say thinking of you ((((((hugs))))).

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE, GOOD LUCK ,

Thinking of you ,

JOHANNA i'm not much help.....have you still been having BMS? how long are your cycles normally?
by your other messages i'v read you could have ovulated.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE DUE TO TEST 

ANG XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Well you are all going to think I am daft but it is only cd34 for me today and af has not shown up!

Going to have to hold on until Tuesday to test as I want cd35 out of the way.

Sue, Lizzy - Thanks for looking out for me, it means alot.

Trying to take things easy today...if you call gardening that!

Laine x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Just dipping my toes in. Not 100% sure that I have Ov'd yetso not gonna commit myself to the 2ww.

Yesterday the test line on my Acon OPK was very dark, the same as the control line. I went out and brought some CLearblue tests as well yesterday to confirm the reslts of the Acon one. Anyway when I tested again (with an Acon one) yesterday eve the line was light again so I didn't bother with the clearblue one. This morning I used my Calista tester (saliva tester) and this was most definately positive, never seen it so fernlike before, an Acon test was again very dark, the clearblue test I used was just very slightly lighter than the control line. I've also been getting niggly pains around my right ovary, so I have my fingers crossed that I am about to Ov, oh I hope so. Saying that though on those two cycles I tried at the end of last year and earlier this year the same thing happened then and then Af never arrived, but was also not pg, so not counting my chickens, and most certainly am not going as far as to give myself a test date.

So if it's ok with everyone I'll just be a bystander until I am sure it was Ov.

Love to you all.

Laine ~ You know how much I'm praying that this is the month for you, you were definately blooming yesterday 

Emma x  x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Girls!
Emma sounds to me like you have definately ovulated! Hope this is the month for you. Ta for your IM! Will reply later. Get lots of BMS IN!!!

Ang - How are you today? My cycles vary every month. Range from 28 - 33 days so never quite know whaere I am!! Still no pos result from OPK's nowhere like the control line! CD 20 today and running out of tests!!!!!! Yes have been having BMS so will have to wait and see. Day 21 tomorow, hopefully will tell me I have ovulated but it is not looking good so far.....

Good luck to all Love Johanna


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA ,

 arrived this morning  still not talking to DH so feeling pretty crap.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE 

LAINE THINKING OF YOU .

ANG XX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Laine

                           

Take care huni
Suexx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine,

Wishing  for you tomorrow you deserve this happiness..

I hope lady luck shines down on you this time!!!

Lots of lv Ju x x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

HIya girls,

Johanna ~ Hopefully by now you've had a + on those OPK's 

Laine ~ Hunni, you know what I'm thinking for you, I only wish I could make it come true. Sending all the love and  and fingers crossed and everything else for you. 

Ang ~ Soooooo sorry AF arrived sweetie, have replied on thr other thread. 

Is there anyone else on the 2ww?

Love 

Emma x  x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Ang - So sorry sweetheart, hope you and dh sort things out soon x x x ^group^

Suzie - Good luck for your test tomorrow. 

Well af  arrived for me today and I knew she would as real bad migraine last night which has carried on today.

One more cycle of Clomid left for me but don't feel positive about it at all and not looking forward to the nightmare headaches every day for the next 5 days. Sorry for the rant, guess I am just a bit fed up with the continual disappointments.

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE,

i'm so so sorry that the  has showed her ugly head, i know how you must be feeling BIG BIG  TO YOU.
TAKE CARE HUN.
luv ANG XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Laine ~ no kidding you're fed up, hun. I'm so sorry AF showed up for you, i had really good feelings for you this time.......guess they must be an omen for next time,

Don't lose heart, sweetie 

Much love and hugs, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi 

Laine Sorry to hear  turned up for you my sweet

No af for me but bfn on test so just waiting for it to rear its ugly head!!

sending loads of  to all

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## suzysweet (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, Have not visited for a while as trying not to get too obsessed(easier said than done)I am on 2nd month of clomid and 2dpo according to temperature,have had bms everyday for last 7 days,so now on to the waiting,not feeling positive,clomid made me feel very down and tearful this month so not sure if i'll be taking it again if it does'nt work this month,i have one more months supply of clomid left but also seeing consultant end of next month.Good luck to all in the 2ww wait and to those waiting to get to the 2ww!Bye for now Becky


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Becky! Great to hear from you I was wondering where you had got to! I know what you mean about becoming obsessed as we are all the same. It is really hard getting on with normal life whan this is going on. And I am sure it does have some impact on getting that positve result.

So you are in the 2ww I hope it goes quickly for you and you get that pos result. I am cd 23 now and dont know if I am in my 2ww as i dont think I have ovulated yet. OPK's have not shown anything up yet so dont know what to think!!

But GOOD LUCK to you this cycle. Sorry that you have been feeling down and hope you are over it now. Take care Love Johanna xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

We're moving to July Girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10005


----------

